
Bunnies in Second Life will die due to their DRM'ed food being taken offline - SchizoDuckie
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2017/05/19/second-life-ozimals-pet-rabbits-dying/
======
CarolineW
So many submissions. Just. _So._ Many. Submissions.

But no discussion at all ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14379620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14379620)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14381676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14381676)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14381905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14381905)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14382750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14382750)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14386221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14386221)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14388089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14388089)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14388862](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14388862)

~~~
CarolineW
Sorry, missed one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14382246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14382246)

------
chubasco
I feel like the bigger story here is that Second Life is still around...

~~~
lithos
I'm not, surprised it's still around.

MMOs in general are very good at investment/achievement trapping users.
SecondLife also is but their users will spend pretty large sums, I've seen
users some 3 grand in (before land), owning small amounts of land will cost
thousands up front and a few hundred a month to keep it going. It's going to
be hard to leave that behind.

______

I played for a summer between highschool and college. Great fun for a student
in IT or some sort of graphic design. When I cashed out for the start of the
school year it was enough to cover college books (not a lot for the time
spent, but better than my friends got from Warcraft).

As a 19 year old it was also great for meeting older generations on equal
social ground, and picking up some freelancing habits when the risks were less
than $100 or so (and nothing but hobby time for both parties).

